# iCharger 3010B @ CALB cells



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Following some posts here and at some other forum, I bought an Junsi iCharger 3010B to bring 45 CALB 130Ah cells to one upper level (kind of top balance).

Sadly, it doesn't act like I exected.
The voltage at the display doesn't shows the cell voltage and so the charging process isn't as displayed (at cells >20Ah).

Has anyone tryed to charge big cells with the iCharger so far?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I almost bought the 3010B, but instead went for the Cellpro PL6 (mainly for the software) but it works very well, I'm using it on 20Ah A123 pouches, but I did charge a 4S3P pack of these cells and I put about 54Ah into the pack and everything worked as expected. It maintains current (upto 40A) till the target voltage, then tapers till C/20 and terminates. I've done at least 40 cells this way with no issues. In the manual it says this charger is good to 360Ah or something like that. I'm very happy with it and will probably buy a 2nd one so that I can test 2 cells at a time.

I'm going to assemble my cells into the 4S3P modules mentioned above so before I put them in the car I will confirm total capacity by discharging the pack then charge and balance them. 

I know from the PL6 there are many different modes and wiring configurations, perhaps there is a better mode for the cells you are using. I'm doing a 4 wire set up with the main current carrying wires plus the voltage sensing wires (balance connector from a normal li-po pack).


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

The iCharger seems to get in trouble because of a missing "voltage sense" to measure the cell voltage I think.

My only workaround at the moment is to raise the end voltage up to 3,8V or change to "LiPo"-settings to get higher ... it feels "ugly".

Perhaps someone has a good idea.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

brainzel said:


> The iCharger seems to get in trouble because of a missing "voltage sense" to measure the cell voltage I think.
> 
> My only workaround at the moment is to raise the end voltage up to 3,8V or change to "LiPo"-settings to get higher ... it feels "ugly".
> 
> Perhaps someone has a good idea.


I think you could hook up the voltage sense wires. This is probably the balancing plug. With a single cell there is nothing to balance but the charger can still use those wires for voltage sense. Run separate wires to the battery posts from the balance plug. At high currents there will be voltage drop across the power leads but no current flows through the balancing plug so it can be used to see the real voltage at the cell.

I don't have one of these chargers yet but I am thinking of getting one. They have good reviews and seem like a decent product.


----------

